# The Return Of The Timor Military Watch



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

The Timor military watch is to return , more information here .

https://timorwatch.com/?fbclid=IwAR24_TCFMwF9AYr5nbzHFxSv1DBgQda1m3UJUFxHq3yo6ToN13PIIwQCmto


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that, Bernie. It'll be interesting to see where Timor pitch the prices for these two versions of their military watch.


----------



## 152bobby (Jan 28, 2011)

Excellent watch, takes me back to my time in the army. Shame about the spelling errors in what would otherwise be a excellent website presentation !!!


----------

